# Picturing members



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

As most people on forums/chat rooms etc.... rarely put their actual pictures on- do you try and imagine what the person looks like ? Especially the ones you talk/debate with the most?

and when you have seen their picture are you surprised or are they what you thought they would be?

Or when you have met them they are totally different or as you imagined?

I've recently seen two members photo's and they are very similar to what I imagined.

Both these members I don't like as they have stinky attitudes and yep there pictures concur with my impression of them that yes they do have the face I would dearly love to push into a pile of poo :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

:001_huh: :001_huh: :001_huh:hope it wasnt me :skep:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> :001_huh: :001_huh: :001_huh:hope it wasnt me :skep:


No wasn't you I have never chatted to you.

I wouldn't say who it was or even if it is this forum- the last bit it just my humour on the subject :biggrin:


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

I do some online gaming and chat to other people on ts (you can call me sad if you like lol) When you're hearing their voice and talking with them I agree you get a picture of how they look through the what they sound like and how they talk, and it's very weird when you eventually see them and they look completely different to how you imagined, it makes you take a step backwards sometimes and think omg I never expected that lol.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> As most people on forums/chat rooms etc.... rarely put their actual pictures on- do you try and imagine what the person looks like ? Especially the ones you talk/debate with the most?
> 
> and when you have seen their picture are you surprised or are they what you thought they would be?
> 
> ...


That's me with my extended family...Ignore Cousin Albert next to the tree...he's just showing off with his new sheath.


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Heather78 said:


> I do some online gaming and chat to other people on ts (you can call me sad if you like lol) When you're hearing their voice and talking with them I agree you get a picture of how they look through the what they sound like and how they talk, and it's very weird when you eventually see them and they look completely different to how you imagined, it makes you take a step backwards sometimes and think omg I never expected that lol.


Actually talking to people not knowing what they look like, I think makes you have even more of an image in your head of them.

I have also had a fair few blind dates in my time too and yep they were nothing like I expected either :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

yes it does make me think, but people are far too shy on here with there pictures!! :cornut:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I was thinking along these lines a few days ago.Not so much what people look like but are they what we imagine attitude wise.I would love to know what people think i would be like in "real" life.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I was thinking along these lines a few days ago.Not so much what people look like but are they what we imagine attitude wise.I would love to know what people think i would be like in "real" life.*


oh i couldnt say on here janice!!! its not printable!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

(only joking hun)

I bet you are a little pussycat really. :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> oh i couldnt say on here janice!!! its not printable!! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> (only joking hun)
> 
> I bet you are a little pussycat really. :biggrin::biggrin:


*:lol: Now i've been called a few things ovr the years but never a pussycat.*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *I was thinking along these lines a few days ago.Not so much what people look like but are they what we imagine attitude wise.I would love to know what people think i would be like in "real" life.*


Probably the ones that come on here with all guns blazing are all timid and weak in real life :lol:

People do get passionate about their pets and that can give a distorted view on attitudes,I suppose .But if you look at a broad spectrum of posts from a member that may give you a slightly better indication.

I think humour and sarcasm can come through well in the written word ( may not always be taken the way it was intended).

But yes I do think you can pass judgements on peoples attitudes by what they say though if they are like this in real life is another matter.:biggrin:


----------



## CheekoAndCo (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh I wonder who you are talking about...


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

wonder..how would you picture me?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> As most people on forums/chat rooms etc.... rarely put their actual pictures on- do you try and imagine what the person looks like ? Especially the ones you talk/debate with the most?
> 
> and when you have seen their picture are you surprised or are they what you thought they would be?
> 
> ...


My Gawd.. I hope its not Me.. :yikes:

But yes I do have sort of thoughts about looks of posters..  I also have accent strange I know as I read the threads.. :lol:

WL is easy.. But hearing Bullet in his vid thread made it so every time I read whta he puts I hear his voice.. kelly Joy another have spoken with her and can here her voice as I read a thread..

For some reason PG And starlite.. yep I hear a strong scottish accent with you guys too.. 

CPL.. I dont have a voice or image for you yet.. 

DT short hair dont know why and slim.. Tashi.. Wavey dark hair.. and sli.. 
In fact I guess I have loads of images as I read the threads..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> *I was thinking along these lines a few days ago.Not so much what people look like but are they what we imagine attitude wise.I would love to know what people think i would be like in "real" life.*


You have shoulder length dark wavey hair.. about a size 12? I dont know where that came from.. :lol:

Pooh dog Ive seen a pic of you.. actually just checking it was you with the shark wasn't it?


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Dread to think how im pictured  :thumbup1:


----------



## Dog Clothes (WaG) (Mar 15, 2011)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> I've recently seen two members photo's and they are very similar to what I imagined.
> 
> Both these members I don't like as they have stinky attitudes and yep there pictures concur with my impression of them that yes they do have the face I would dearly love to push into a pile of poo :lol::lol::lol:


This is hilarious! Made me smile a lot.

I've chosen not to put pic of myself on here but I can seen on the 'about' page of my website if you're curious.

I hope I don't look like I'd suit 'dog poo' 

They say dog owners look like their dogs (or vice versa) ...I have a black lab...


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

momentofmadness said:


> You have shoulder length dark wavey hair.. about a size 12? I dont know where that came from.. :lol:
> 
> Pooh dog Ive seen a pic of you.. actually just checking it was you with the shark wasn't it?


*haha Way out i'm afraid,i was a size 12 until i gave up smoking for 12 years.*


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, Excellent!, I was thinking the same thing a little while ago, I have already built Mental pictures of some of the members on here (most are very flattering!) but I don't feel ready to divulge those thoughts lol, I wonder how people picture me??. wayne.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> You have shoulder length dark wavey hair.. about a size 12? I dont know where that came from.. :lol:
> 
> Pooh dog Ive seen a pic of you.. actually just checking it was you with the shark wasn't it?


I always imagine you still dancing around your handbag after the music has stopped and everyone else has gone home


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

A riding club started a forum years ago.. So we all get chatting and this is brought up.. bearing in mind in the summer when the season starts we would all meet up with each other.. we all put what we thought each looked like.. And blimey.. how wrong we all were.. was funny to do though..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I always imagine you still dancing around your handbag after the music has stopped and everyone else has gone home


LOL HS Me janice or Pooh dog? :lol:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

critter said:


> Hi, Excellent!, I was thinking the same thing a little while ago, I have already built Mental pictures of some of the members on here (most are very flattering!) but I don't feel ready to divulge those thoughts lol, I wonder how people picture me??. wayne.


I picture you as a more intelligent Wayne Rooney.... but not as ugly as the real thing! :lol: :lol:

Hawksport I picture you as a fairly tall bloke that wears a grey suit... am I right :lol: :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> I picture you as a more intelligent Wayne Rooney.... but not as ugly as the real thing! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hawksport I picture you as a fairly tall bloke that wears a grey suit... am I right :lol: :lol:


Tall  I think you've been talking to strangers, he didn't give you a sweetie did he?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

hawksport - a handsome beast...



critter....Victor Meldrew (sorry!!!..but it comes to mind)


bordie...I saw a pic!...

bullet..like human staffie...stocky, muscular..smiley...

will not dare to describe the ladies though!!!!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> hawksport - a handsome beast...
> 
> 
> critter....Victor Meldrew (sorry!!!..but it comes to mind)
> ...


I'm going to show my mum that, she likes a good laugh


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> hawksport - a handsome beast...
> 
> 
> critter....Victor Meldrew (sorry!!!..but it comes to mind)
> ...


*lol DARE YA!*


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> My Gawd.. I hope its not Me.. :yikes:
> 
> But yes I do have sort of thoughts about looks of posters..  I also have accent strange I know as I read the threads.. :lol:
> 
> ...


Accents as well as looks bet that keeps you busy :001_smile:

But I suppose you only do that if you know where they are from????

Ok go on then dare you to describe me


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I dare you too


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Cheekyscript im sure us ladies wont be offended


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

new westie owner said:


> Cheekyscript im sure us ladies wont be offended


*I ain't no lady so i sure wont be offended.*


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_well some of the members im not evan sure if they are male or female !! so if i picture them in a dress and long blonde hair, im gona have a shock if they are actually, a 6ft, bloke with a beard !!!!:blink::tongue_smilie:_


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _well some of the members im not evan sure if they are male or female !! so if i picture them in a dress and long blonde hair, im gona have a shock if they are actually, a 6ft, bloke with a beard !!!!:blink::tongue_smilie:_


 Ha ha that's true with some of the ambiguous forum names


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Janice- fair, tallish, blue-eyed (like ice), handsome, very English looking...(sorry - you asked!!!)..

Westie-Ma..fair, well groomed, but sporty-ish, with twinkle in her eyes..blonde, blue eyes...rather petite and pretty...



new westie - I saw you!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> Janice- fair, tallish, blue-eyed (like ice), handsome, very English looking...(sorry - you asked!!!)..
> 
> Westie-Ma..fair, well groomed, but sporty-ish, with twinkle in her eyes..blonde, blue eyes...rather petite and pretty...
> 
> new westie - I saw you!!!


*lol cheeky,i'm short well 5'3,have got the blue eyes though and if English means short fat and round,your dead right.:lol::lol:*


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

poohdog said:


> That's me with my extended family...Ignore Cousin Albert next to the tree...he's just showing off with his new sheath.


Thats just how I pictured you .


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not shy! Pictures top and bottom:nono:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Pooh dog Ive seen a pic of you.. actually just checking it was you with the shark wasn't it?


Yeah!....that was me...I'll never go to Yarmouth again...


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

the pics ive seen on the forum of some of you are different to what i pictured you all lookin like lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *lol cheeky,i'm short well 5'3,have got the blue eyes though and if English means short fat and round,your dead right.:lol::lol:*


now..your turn!!!!..how do you think i shape up?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

What do I look like? Jamie1977 isn't allowed to answer :lol: he insists I'm an old lady 

Em
xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> now..your turn!!!!..how do you think i shape up?


*Ok here goes,longish auburn hair,brown eyes,12/14 in size and abour 5'6...probably miles out but this is fun.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

No reply :scared: 

That's a worry :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Eroswoof said:


> No reply :scared:
> 
> That's a worry :lol:
> 
> ...


*lol i was thinking the same.*


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

How do people imagine me, go on I double dog dare you :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> How do people imagine me, go on I double dog dare you :tongue_smilie:


Black shiny coat, nice pointy ears :thumbup:

Em
xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I do have a small pic of me, but it was taken about 3 or 4 years ago.

I do often wonder what people look like. Verbatim looked completely different than I thought she would when I met her. 

What do you all think I look like? Apart from brown hair?


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha, this is funny. Anyone who thinks that owners look like their dogs; think again! Smoothcoat Chihuahua lookalike I am not. I'm very tall with long, curly dark hair (and I'm female before anyone asks - haha)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Shall I post a picture of me :scared:

I try to hide them away on my profile page lol

Em
xx

Charley - I think youre stunning - I'd LOVE skin like yours


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> How do people imagine me, go on I double dog dare you :tongue_smilie:


:001_wub::001_tt1::001_tt1::arf:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Me  

I like to think I don't look like I'm studying my Phd mind :scared: 

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Me
> 
> I like to think I don't look like I'm studying my Phd mind :scared:
> 
> ...


think i am in love:001_wub:you are lovely


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

borderer said:


> think i am in love:001_wub:you are lovely


:scared: You should see the other side of my face :scared: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok here goes,longish auburn hair,brown eyes,12/14 in size and abour 5'6...probably miles out but this is fun.*


close enough...about 5.5...5.6, size 10-12...long, ash blonde hair..dark blue eyes...


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

I always wonder what impression i give off. Im always creating images in my head for people, I spend a lot of time on the phone at work and have so many ideas of how the regulars look haha!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I do have a small pic of me, but it was taken about 3 or 4 years ago.
> 
> I do often wonder what people look like. Verbatim looked completely different than I thought she would when I met her.
> 
> What do you all think I look like? Apart from brown hair?


Ooh what did you imagine me to look like? I think you look quite different from your avatar lol 

And you can be as harsh as you like, some on here thought I was a chap LOL


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I try not to imagine what people are like because im always wrong.

I only really have wedding pics of me so i aint posted any.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I don't really picture people I'm always wrong. Anyone want to have a go describing me?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

I tend to get an image of someone by the way they type, And then i see a photo and 9 times out of 10 i am completely wrong lmfao. 

Apparently i always look nothing like people imagine me to look...dunno if thats a good or bad thing?!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> Ooh what did you imagine me to look like? I think you look quite different from your avatar lol
> 
> And you can be as harsh as you like, some on here thought I was a chap LOL


For months i thought you were a bloke LOL 
I now know better ;-)


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

JJAK said:


> I tend to get an image of someone by the way they type, And then i see a photo and 9 times out of 10 i am completely wrong lmfao.
> 
> Apparently i always look nothing like people imagine me to look...dunno if thats a good or bad thing?!


You are much younger than I thought


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

I have no idea how to attatch a pic on here........


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hawksport said:


> You are much younger than I thought


lol, aww bless ya. 
You were nothing how i imagined you, But you are a really nice/helpful/friendly and very very patient man! 

I dont know how you imagined me older, im constantly getting told i type like a 5 year old.

I tend to get hair colour wrong im my images, and for some reason my images end up with voices ahahaha so they speak in my head when i read certain peoples posts 

Bet im nothing like how you lot imagine me!


----------



## harley bear (Feb 20, 2010)

Brilliant ... just ruined the negs of our wedding pics the disc got stuck in the laptop and now its scratched and wont play:cryin:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

harley bear said:


> Brilliant ... just ruined the negs of our wedding pics the disc got stuck in the laptop and now its scratched and wont play:cryin:


Oh Dear :S 
really dont know what to say!


----------



## thelioncub (Feb 9, 2009)

Interesting thread! 

I do often wonder if the online version of a person actually reflects how they are in real life. I reckon we'd all like to think we are the same, but who really knows how others see us!! 

Do find it funny when my image of someone is totally shattered. There have been a few people on here who I've been sure are men, but turn out to be women... at least maybe only at the weekend, right?!


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

I always have an image in my mind of hat people/mebers look like, on the few occasions ive seen a pic ime usually way out, they never look like i imagine. I also get the gender wrong at times.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicky10 said:


> I don't really picture people I'm always wrong. Anyone want to have a go describing me?


*Ok i'd say about 5'7, size 10/12 shortest brown hair and hazel eyes.*


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

I do often wonder - what the people we are talking to look like, but then I am also not the kind of person to judge someone by the way they look, dress ect - so not knowing what they look like has no affect - whats inside counts for ten times more. Plus I am more interested in their pets


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> How do people imagine me, go on I double dog dare you :tongue_smilie:














CharleyRogan said:


> I do have a small pic of me, but it was taken about 3 or 4 years ago.
> 
> I do often wonder what people look like. Verbatim looked completely different than I thought she would when I met her.
> 
> What do you all think I look like? Apart from brown hair?


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> *Ok i'd say about 5'7, size 10/12 shortest brown hair and hazel eyes.*


Well I have brown hair. I'm tiny 5'1", more like size 18 and have one blue eye and one with a streak of green that looks grey. Might post a picture later


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

poohdog said:


>


Stop posting pics of my mum, wait, shes my aunty sorry i mean my sister


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Well I have brown hair. I'm tiny 5'1", more like size 18 and have one blue eye and one with a streak of green that looks grey. Might post a picture later


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Damn thought I destroyed that picture lol


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

haeveymolly said:


> I always have an image in my mind of hat people/mebers look like, on the few occasions ive seen a pic ime usually way out, they never look like i imagine. I also get the gender wrong at times.


Very easily done...this is Waterlily...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Very easily done...this is Waterlily...


I'm telling her


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I'm telling her


*
SNITCH! :nono: *


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

jetsmum...: nice cardie, sensible shoes, glasses...looks like a kind and efficient schoolteacher...shortish hair in brown...middle -sized, grey eyes...,
amI any close yet?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Wow this has gone far.. Just had a quick blimp through whilst cooking tea.. Will get to it later..


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Ooooh, oooh i like this guessing game


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

JJAK said:


> Ooooh, oooh i like this guessing game


Is it wrong I just picture the animal 

I'm half convinced I've just found proof that animals can type

:

(Please don't ruin my illusion :lol: )

Em
xx


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JJak - short dark hair, tallish, dark eyes...maybe glasses...


davidc..tall, lean, short hair, medium brown, grey eyes, glasses, looks a bit posh and a bit geeky...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> davidc..tall, lean, short hair, medium brown, grey eyes, glasses, looks a bit posh and a bit geeky...


Yum :lol: (with longer hair)

Em
xx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

lol.

Your so cold your freezing!

Ill let people guess some more and then eventually post a picture lol


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JJAK said:


> lol.
> 
> Your so cold your freezing!


Fine!!..ok Pamela Anderson younger sister!!!! Kylie Mingue!!!!..am I closer?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> Fine!!..ok Pamela Anderson younger sister!!!! Kylie Mingue!!!!..am I closer?


Sarcastic bum! 
Nopes lmfao, now youve gone too far the other way


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

JJAK said:


> lol.
> 
> Your so cold your freezing!
> 
> Ill let people guess some more and then eventually post a picture lol


I cheated and looked at your profile :blush:

Em
xx


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

I've only got this one from a couple of years back...


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I cheated and looked at your profile :blush:
> 
> Em
> xx


LOL i forgot about that :S 
I actually look NOTHING like that now!

hehehe changed it now so no one (except you) will ever know


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

JJAK said:


> LOL i forgot about that :S
> I actually look NOTHING like that now!


You look stunning in that photo 

Em
xx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> You look stunning in that photo
> 
> Em
> xx


Thanks  
Beats being told i look like i should be a vampire lol

Iv realised i also make an assumption of what a person looks like by the animals they own, anyone else do this?


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JJak...ok..,Ingrid Bregman...is that just right?


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Shall I post a picture of me :scared:
> 
> I try to hide them away on my profile page lol
> 
> ...


Naaaah I'm too pale, and I burn so easily! I'm all spotty at the moment cos of make up! I have really bad skin, get eczema on my eyes, arms and legs


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Me
> 
> I like to think I don't look like I'm studying my Phd mind :scared:
> 
> ...


You are really pretty


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> JJak...ok..,Ingrid Bregman...is that just right?


lol wait there whilst i goggle them!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Verbatim said:


> Ooh what did you imagine me to look like? I think you look quite different from your avatar lol
> 
> And you can be as harsh as you like, some on here thought I was a chap LOL


I expected you to have long dark brown hair! And not such a broad lancashire accent!

The joys of photoshop to get rid of all the blemishes! I was muuuch slimmer when that was taken, and the flash has somewhat made me appear fairer, and for the fact when I met you, I was running out of foundation, and I look like a tramp without enough make up on!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

CharleyRogan said:


> You are really pretty


Can't go wrong with photos taken in low light :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

interesting and funny thread 
i am always way off mark


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> interesting and funny thread
> i am always way off mark


Because you're always drunk :lol: :lol:

How's your day behaved?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

lol, ok ill put you all out your misery  

This is the most recent pic of me i have. its from a photo shoot with OHs mum (shes a pro photographer) Im sorry that the pic is so 'staged' its the only one iv got of me from the last 6 months!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

JJAK said:


> lol, ok ill put you all out your misery
> 
> This is the most recent pic of me i have. its from a photo shoot with OHs mum (shes a pro photographer) Im sorry that the pic is so 'staged' its the only one iv got of me from the last 6 months!


 I felt really special when only i knew :lol:

Lovely photo, your hair is wonderful 

Em
xx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> Because you're always drunk :lol: :lol:
> 
> How's your day behaved?
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


sober now 

been a good day thanks x

i know what you look like but do you know what i look like.....lol.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> Because you're always drunk :lol: :lol:
> 
> How's your day behaved?
> 
> xxxxxxxxx


Says miss 85% of the time I'm drunk or hungover


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

JJAK said:


> lol, ok ill put you all out your misery
> 
> This is the most recent pic of me i have. its from a photo shoot with OHs mum (shes a pro photographer) Im sorry that the pic is so 'staged' its the only one iv got of me from the last 6 months!


so..I was right all along ..nearly!!!! and Ingrid was not a natural blonde!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

poohdog said:


> You're way off. I do have a nice axe though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> sober now
> 
> been a good day thanks x


Ah good  nice to see you home earlier for once 



Nicky10 said:


> Says miss 85% of the time I'm drunk or hungover


I retract my comment :lol: *hangs head* :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> I felt really special when only i knew :lol:
> 
> Lovely photo, your hair is wonderful
> 
> ...


Youll always be speshul in my eyes


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> jetsmum...: nice cardie, sensible shoes, glasses...looks like a kind and efficient schoolteacher...shortish hair in brown...middle -sized, grey eyes...,
> amI any close yet?


You're so close it's scary:tongue_smilie:


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Feel honoured if you've seen a pic of me, I hate photo's of myself :lol:

I can't even fine a decent one to post of me because I never look happy :blink:


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Thanks
> Beats being told i look like i should be a vampire lol
> 
> Iv realised i also make an assumption of what a person looks like by the animals they own, anyone else do this?


You saying I look like a guinea pig? Even worse a dog?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> You saying I look like a guinea pig? Even worse a dog?


No lmfao! 
But they say owners are abit like their dogs! so sometimes i get a general gist of a gerson from their animal. although, if you do that with me id be short, ginger & hairy and be able to lick my own bits


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

T'is me...









I am a bit fatter now though.

I think most people think I look like this:








:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Me with two idiots er close friends a couple of years ago in Prague. Looking liked a drowned rat and in dodgy clothes but best I can find at the minute


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> T'is me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that O/H?  :001_wub: :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Is that O/H?  :001_wub: :lol:
> 
> Em
> xx


Who the guy with me or the old lady? :lol:

The guy with me is my OH.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Verbatim said:


> I picture you as a more intelligent Wayne Rooney.... but not as ugly as the real thing! :lol: :lol:
> 
> Hi, the only thing I share with wayne rooney is the same first name lol
> 
> Hawksport I picture you as a fairly tall bloke that wears a grey suit... am I right :lol: :lol:





cheekyscrip said:


> hawksport - a handsome beast...
> 
> 
> critter....Victor Meldrew (sorry!!!..but it comes to mind)
> ...





cheekyscrip said:


> close enough...about 55...56, size 10-12...long, ash blonde hair..dark blue eyes...


funny I never put you at that age 



Verbatim said:


> Ooh what did you imagine me to look like? I think you look quite different from your avatar lol
> 
> And you can be as harsh as you like, some on here thought I was a chap LOL


I thought you were a bloke as well 



harley bear said:


> Brilliant ... just ruined the negs of our wedding pics the disc got stuck in the laptop and now its scratched and wont play:cryin:


Don't worry, I'm sure a PF computer buff can sort it out for you 



poohdog said:


>





Nicky10 said:


> Well I have brown hair. I'm tiny 5'1", more like size 18 and have one blue eye and one with a streak of green that looks grey. Might post a picture later


I misread that as only having one eye . wayne.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Who the guy with me or the old lady? :lol:
> 
> The guy with me is my OH.


LUCKY LUCKY girl 

He's lovely!

(Not as lovely as Bumble though  ) - had to say that - he's watching 
:
Em
xx


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

JJAK said:


> No lmfao!
> But they say owners are abit like their dogs! so sometimes i get a general gist of a gerson from their animal. although, if you do that with me id be short, ginger & hairy and be able to lick my own bits


I get called hamster features!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> LUCKY LUCKY girl
> 
> He's lovely!
> 
> ...


Hahaha not lucky when he snores all night. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Hahaha not lucky when he snores all night. :lol:


Ah...good point :lol:

You look brilliant together 

Em
xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Ah...good point :lol:
> 
> You look brilliant together
> 
> ...




Thank you.

I must say its been 4 years in May and I think we work pretty well together.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

shetlandlover said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I must say its been 4 years in May and I think we work pretty well together.


No one has ever put up with me for more than 2 - even Bumbys looking at dating sites now  :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

No-one looks like I imagined!! 

Im poo!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

i would say guess what i look like lol but you can see on my posts


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Think i may of posted this pic of me and my brother before?


**EDIT**

I'm the good looking one!


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> T'is me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

This is me!



















Be quick before I delete it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

critter said:


> which one's you? :


The woman in the white hoodie


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

This is me, the headphones are there because I do music re-mixing for acquaintances of mine...


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> This is me, the headphones are there because I do music re-mixing for acquaintances of mine...


you look older than 17


----------



## littleBichon (Oct 4, 2010)

Im not sure I've spoken to enough people for you to have ideas of how I look.. haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

critter said:


> shetlandlover said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, why have you got a beard and no moustache?
> ...


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> you look older than 17


Take a year off it, I'm 16... :lol:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Take a year off it, I'm 16... :lol:


lol you dont look it thou you look bout 19


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> lol you dont look it thou you look bout 19


At 6ft 5" and with a beard growing, I could pass for a 22 year-old... :lol:


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> At 6ft 5" and with a beard growing, I could pass for a 22 year-old... :lol:


lol i get mistaken for 16 but im 26 next month


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Now you've seen my photo did I deserve to get I.D'd? 

Not sure what answer I'm hoping for :lol: :scared:

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> Now you've seen my photo did I deserve to get I.D'd?
> 
> Not sure what answer I'm hoping for :lol: :scared:
> 
> ...


no you didnt you look older than me


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

This is a pic of me and the hubby, although most of you have seen my wedding pics anyway. 

Just so you can put a face to me now.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> no you didnt you look older than me


I really DO think I look 26 

Though I'm short I suppose so maybe that's it?

I'd have put you at 24 max

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I really DO think I look 26
> 
> Though I'm short I suppose so maybe that's it?
> 
> ...


im 5ft4 and am 26 in 2weeks lol you do look your age


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> im 5ft4 and am 26 in 2weeks lol you do look your age


:lol:

Harsh but fair :lol:

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> :lol:
> 
> Harsh but fair :lol:
> 
> ...


although i was chuffed the other day i didnt get ideed for booze the other day lmao


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> although i was chuffed the other day i didnt get ideed for booze the other day lmao


I'm happy when I can get served for anything - it's endless.

Did you feel really smug and grown up?  I do when it happens to me :thumbup:

I feel physically sick before I go in somewhere if I've not got my I.D lol I can't cope with it 

Em
xx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> I'm happy when I can get served for anything - it's endless.
> 
> Did you feel really smug and grown up?  I do when it happens to me :thumbup:
> 
> ...


yeah i was well pleased lol but then i can get into any pubs and clubs that i go into


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

This is me...









I paid a small fortune for those photos. I actually look like this on a normal day!










Or this










Much more at home being a tool!!!:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

I thought you were older than that for some reason


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

It was nice to read through this  lovely photos guys


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

i think ive stuck either my piccies or vids on here more times than i can remember, so you should all know what i look and sound like


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

bullet said:


> i think ive stuck either my piccies or vids on here more times than i can remember, so you should all know what i look and sound like


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

jon bda said:


>


Har de har!  :blink:


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

bullet said:


> Har de har!  :blink:


Sorry, did i catch you getting ready for bed?


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

jon bda said:


> Sorry, did i catch you getting ready for bed?


I remember giant haystacks,


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

bullet said:


> I remember giant haystacks,


Damn fine beard ain't it?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

bullet said:


> I remember giant haystacks,


He had a steak in a Berni Inn in Nottingham years ago when a local drunk snatched it off his plate...The sight of that man with a napkin tucked under his chin tipping over tables as he chased that drunk leaves a helluva memory...He'd have ripped him apart if he'd caught him...


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Just thought I 'd better catch up with my thread and glad to see some of you being brave and posting pictures :001_smile:

Horse and Hound I thought you were older too picturing someone in there 40's- 50's!! ( hope I haven't offended you)


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Heres me, do I look like you imagined?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> :001_huh: :001_huh: :001_huh:hope it wasnt me :skep:


Erm I've got my pic up Could it be ME


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

critter said:


> Hi, Excellent!, I was thinking the same thing a little while ago, I have already built Mental pictures of some of the members on here (most are very flattering!) but I don't feel ready to divulge those thoughts lol, I wonder how people picture me??. wayne.


Mousy Brown Hair Trendy Style....Blueish Eyes......Around 5'8 ??


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

JJAK said:


> For months i thought you were a bloke LOL
> I now know better ;-)


Is that your Dog in the pic? Looks like mine. Parson Jack Russell?


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

This is me out with a friend.....I'm in the Black Top. Though you'd know that from my profile pic... 









But my Hair is this colour Now....


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Is that your Dog in the pic? Looks like mine. Parson Jack Russell?


what a what? 
In my little avatar pic?


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Eroswoof said:


> I felt really special when only i knew :lol:
> 
> Lovely photo, your hair is wonderful
> 
> ...


I knew aswell


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I knew aswell


hehe but iv met you, so of course you were going to know  Although, i was inbetween photos at that point ahahaha!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

What everyone think I looked like?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> What everyone think I looked like?


Hmmmmm,

Ima go with...

Maybe, middle height, on the leaner side of weight. maybe mousey blonde hair? Bit of facial hair popping through hehehehe


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> What everyone think I looked like?[/QUOTE)


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> This is me out with a friend.....I'm in the Black Top. Though you'd know that from my profile pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, Nice, very very nice , just as I imagined you, and such strong looking............................................................................arms . wayne.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

hawksport said:


> What everyone think I looked like?[/QUOTE)


Hahaha, That made my day 


JJAK said:


> Hmmmmm,
> 
> Ima go with...
> 
> Maybe, middle height, on the leaner side of weight. maybe mousey blonde hair? Bit of facial hair popping through hehehehe


I think you got everything right except for the blonde hair i've got really dark hair


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Hahaha, That made my day
> 
> I think you got everything right except for the blonde hair i've got really dark hair


OH MY GOD i was actually right for once, sorta made my day haha


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Hmm interesting thread....It's funny how you do get a impression of people from the net.
I don't think I'm brave enough to post a pic


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

I would post my pic only i don't want anyone treating me different because of my age


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> I would post my pic only i don't want anyone treating me different


We wouldnt treat you any differently. An if a user feels they need to change the way they treat someone just because of the way they look....then quite frankly their pathetic!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

JJAK said:


> We wouldnt treat you any differently. An if a user feels they need to change the way they treat someone just because of the way they look....then quite frankly their pathetic!


I havn't got a updated one of me but i'll be able to take one once the weather clears up and i can go into town.


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

JJAK said:


> what a what?
> In my little avatar pic?


Yes lol  He looks abit like my dog.....


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

snoopydo said:


> Yes lol  He looks abit like my dog.....


Awwwww  
Yepps, its my little jack russell. Hes currently in 'grumpy old man' mode and is giving me evil looks as we speak!


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

JJAK said:


> Awwwww
> Yepps, its my little jack russell. Hes currently in 'grumpy old man' mode and is giving me evil looks as we speak!


I think ALL J/R's have a Grumpy side Sam goe's into that mode too


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

bullet said:


> i think ive stuck either my piccies or vids on here more times than i can remember, so you should all know what i look and sound like


nope..I do not not how do you shape up- but I decribed you in this thread already...

wayne aka critter..described you too, must be very, very wrong..as you did not comment on my image of you!!!!

StevenandDogs..ohh, I hava a very flamboyant image of you!!!...urban fashionista...very groomed and very in!!!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> nope..I do not not how do you shape up- but I decribed you in this thread already...
> 
> wayne aka critter..described you too, must be very, very wrong..as you did not comment on my image of you!!!!
> 
> StevenandDogs..ohh, I hava a very flamboyant image of you!!!...urban fashionista...very groomed and very in!!!


This what you were thinking?

I think i'm the youngest PetForums Member


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> This what you were thinking?
> 
> I think i'm the youngest PetForums Member


very trendy..and can I ask how old ?
will not treat you any different..although i think you may...- I am probably around your parents age!!!!!!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

Ermm 13


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Hmm interesting thread....It's funny how you do get a impression of people from the net.
> I don't think I'm brave enough to post a pic


Go On You Know You Wanna


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> Ermm 13


It doesn't matter how young you are, we will treat you just the same as everyone else, we all get on and have fun, so don't be shy and get posting threads, must say though ....I just saw your pic and you look about 16


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Go On You Know You Wanna


ok..but you all go first...I am scared of how I look nowadays!!!!


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It doesn't matter how young you are, we will treat you just the same as everyone else, we all get on and have fun, so don't be shy and get posting threads, must say though ....I just saw your pic and you look about 16


Haha thanks, Last time i went to the hairdressers the woman thought i went to college :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Good compliments then lolol. You do look older though. xx


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

Mrs Welshie - a true celtic, fiesty, fun and can drink a navvy under the table.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> ok..but you all go first...I am scared of how I look nowadays!!!!


You can't look any worse than me


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You can't look any worse than me


Look more or less how I'd imagined you to be.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bird said:


> Mrs Welshie - a true celtic, fiesty, fun and can drink a navvy under the table.


Flipping hec you got it right there lolol. But you forgot, slim and beautiful and young


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You can't look any worse than me


Nice pecker  (the bird) lolol


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Flipping hec you got it right there lolol. But you forgot, slim and beautiful and young


Well that bit went without saying didnt it.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> ok..but you all go first...I am scared of how I look nowadays!!!!


You wanna see me, Old haggard and everything going South pmsl


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bird said:


> Well that bit went without saying didnt it.


Spec Savers comes to mind :lol::lol: I wish I was young and slim and beautiful....I can dream though can't I lolol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You can't look any worse than me


I would say you are a good looking bloke....that Budgie is stunning lolol


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I would say you are a good looking bloke....that Budgie is stunning lolol


That budgie wants shooting, it still can't talk


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

hawksport said:


> That budgie wants shooting, it still can't talk


You have to "tweet" it nicely first. lololo


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Great pics everyone


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Great pics everyone


Nice to meet the face of the member, love your photo and your dog is so cute.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks welsh crazy was taken couple weeks after my surgery last year so Bobby is little bigger now


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

View attachment 61289


From September last year. Although freely admit its not a good photo.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

bird said:


> View attachment 61289
> 
> 
> From September last year. Although freely admit its not a good photo.


Its a brill pic of you, very pretty young lady.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Thanks welsh crazy was taken couple weeks after my surgery last year so Bobby is little bigger now


He's lovely. Hope your surgery went well and you now benefit from it. xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks got the all clear from breast cancer after surgey and some treatment couple months after  your dogs are gorgeous too


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Thanks got the all clear from breast cancer after surgey and some treatment couple months after  your dogs are gorgeous too


Aww bless you, what a worry that must of been for you, so glad it have all turned out clear. Teigan have just had two puppies, early hours of yesturday morning lol


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Hope mum and pups are well  my little 8 yr old niece is called Tegan


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Hope mum and pups are well  my little 8 yr old niece is called Tegan


She is a cute little girl, a friend of mine have a daughter with the same name too. Its a nice name isnt it.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Go On You Know You Wanna


LOL your quite alright


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> You can't look any worse than me


LOL....nothing like i thought you would be  i thought you would have a beard lol.


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bird said:


> View attachment 61289
> 
> 
> From September last year. Although freely admit its not a good photo.


Lovely picture    
I did actually have you down as a bloke sorry


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

thought i may aswell join in

tis me and my late bulldog


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

hawksport said:


> You can't look any worse than me


so not what i expected...i thought you would have shoulder length hair...i knew you were a bloke though...so at least i got that right


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

i may as well join in then...this is moi..bet a few expected me to have a shaved head and tattoos


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i may as well join in then...this is moi..bet a few expected me to have a shaved head and tattoos


why the shaved head and tats?:lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> i may as well join in then...this is moi..bet a few expected me to have a shaved head and tattoos


 You're beautiful  That wasn't surprise in a bad way by the way :lol:

xxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> why the shaved head and tats?:lol:


because of the type of dog ....lol



Eroswoof said:


> You're beautiful  That wasn't surprise in a bad way by the way :lol:
> 
> xxxxx


aww.....i love you xxxx


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

your dogs lovely and i love the name lol

in that case i should get me ebt as i have tats and shved head lol


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> your dogs lovely and i love the name lol
> 
> in that case i should get me ebt as i have tats and shved head lol


lol...you wouldn't regret it


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

paddyjulie said:


> lol...you wouldn't regret it


tbh i havent seen any for sale in my area


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

heres me then thought i would join in


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

bigdaddy said:


> thought i may aswell join in
> 
> tis me and my late bulldog


ahh your bloody gourgeous :tongue_smilie::tongue_smilie:


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

me and my son jordan and bella a fortnight ago


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

I go to work for a few hours and return to a kazillion more posts to read...tarr you lot! 

My my, weve got some stunners on here aint we?


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

sarybeagle said:


> me and my son jordan and bella a fortnight ago


awww that's a lovely photo of you all :001_smile:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

So CPL what do I look like.. :lol: 
My gawd I nearly shortened your name to a naughty word.  :lol:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> So CPL what do I look like.. :lol:
> My gawd I nearly shortened your name to a naughty word.  :lol:


I rekon your a gin-ger ;-)


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Luvdogs said:


> LOL....nothing like i thought you would be  i thought you would have a beard lol.


An some hair..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JJAK said:


> I rekon your a gin-ger ;-)


Why? So curios now.. Do I have a fiery temper or something... :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

PaddyJulie.. i thought you would have shorter hair .. but blonde.. 

You know what I look like don't you Joo? x


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

nikki2009 said:


> heres me then thought i would join in


you aint to bad yourself:tongue_smilie:


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its a brill pic of you, very pretty young lady.


ta very muchly, especially the "YOUNG" bit. 



paddyjulie said:


> Lovely picture
> I did actually have you down as a bloke sorry


   I is a bird missus. :blink: what on earth made you think I was a bloke.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

hawksport said:


> You can't look any worse than me


Oh my god, I've been talking to a bird!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

Chillinator said:


> Oh my god, I've been talking to a bird!!!


I wish I'd not found that funny ....but I did :

Em
xx


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I guess some people are shy I think mine is on my albums


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> me and my son jordan and bella a fortnight ago


I spy with my little eye, a fellow Macbook user! :w00t:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

This is Eroswoof (no matter how hard she tries to convince us lot she is in her 20's.)










:tongue_smilie:


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

jamie1977 said:


> this is eroswoof (no matter how hard she tries to convince us lot she is in her 20's.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
lol lol lol *


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

bird said:


> ta very muchly, especially the "YOUNG" bit.
> 
> I is a bird missus. :blink: what on earth made you think I was a bloke.


i really don't know why...i think i though you had a bird hobby,,,sorry forgive???:001_smile::001_smile:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> I thought you were older than that for some reason





Cockerpoo lover said:


> Horse and Hound I thought you were older too picturing someone in there 40's- 50's!! ( hope I haven't offended you)


Blinking eck, do I really come across like that?! Ha ha ha dunno whether to laugh or cry!

27 this time round!!!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Paddyjulie, you look nothing like a expected you too. 
Not meaning this in a horrible way but your much much prettier than id imagined (not that i imagined you wernt pretty!...ill stop digging my hole now!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> This is Eroswoof (no matter how hard she tries to convince us lot she is in her 20's.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's amazing what a bit of make up can do :thumbup:

:lol:

xxxxxxx


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Paddyjulie, you look nothing like a expected you too.
> Not meaning this in a horrible way but your much much prettier than id imagined (not that i imagined you wernt pretty!...ill stop digging my hole now!)


lmao...thanks for the compliment.......i think

only kidding xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Eroswoof said:


> It's amazing what a bit of make up can do :thumbup:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> xxxxxxx


here is another of you lol


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Me, last Halloween, following a makeover by my best mate's 13 year old


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

jamie1977 said:


> here is another of you lol


She has eyes more boogly than Bumbles :yikes:

Em
xx


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

I always pictured paddyjulie looking like this










:lol:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

jamie1977 said:


> I always pictured paddyjulie looking like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pmsl...  a butch women  wait till i show the hub that...


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

paddyjulie said:


> pmsl...  a butch women  wait till i show the hub that...


You had longer hair than that in my image, but i always imagined you with black hair!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

One from my good side


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well I know you have all seen me but just so you can remember.. 

This is just after a night out last summer had just got in.. and the second one.. was my fave past time in spain.. 










thought if i get two, I wouldn't waste any energy going twice.. Save it all for throwing shapes later...










Not quite a Ginge.. But have a few ginger streaks.. But the sun gets rid of them.. Ive asked before.. Will I go grey? if so what sort of Grey? Bearing in mind my mum is in her mid 50's and has hardly any grey hairs...


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

yepps, i epically failed again. 
You are nothing like i imagined!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JJAK said:


> yepps, i epically failed again.
> You are nothing like i imagined!


Is that too me.. If so.. how did you imagine me? x


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Is that too me.. If so.. how did you imagine me? x


I think im incapable of imagining people with blonde hair!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JJAK said:


> I think im incapable of imagining people with blonde hair!


Can you see me with grey hair thats all I wana know.. :lol:

Will i go grey.. Im no spring chicken you know.. :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Well I know you have all seen me but just so you can remember..
> 
> This is just after a night out last summer had just got in.. and the second one.. was my fave past time in spain..
> 
> ...


Nice legs and those jugs look tasty


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

dunno? 

Gin-gers go grey late :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

hawksport said:


> Nice legs and those jugs look tasty


Yeah the jugs were ok.. but San Miguel.. Is no substitute for Carlsberg :lol:

And Jjak do I look a ginger? The underneath has the streaks but the sun kills it..


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah the jugs were ok.. but San Miguel.. Is no substitute for Carlsberg :lol:
> 
> And Jjak do I look a ginger? The underneath has the streaks but the sun kills it..


LOL LOL LOL
Youll always be a gin-ger to me  
in all honesty though, i dont think ull go grey, if your mums not gone yet then you more than likely wont either (i think) and with being blonde it might be really gradual (sp) and not go grey but like a washed out blondy colour??


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

JJAK said:


> LOL LOL LOL
> Youll always be a gin-ger to me
> in all honesty though, i dont think ull go grey, if your mums not gone yet then you more than likely wont either (i think) and with being blonde it might be really gradual (sp) and not go grey but like a washed out blondy colour??


Thats what Im worried about.. you like have silver grey.. grey grey bluey grey.. and then the washed out look.. 

Dont think my dad is that grey either he was blonde like me till his late 30's and now has mousey brownish colour,.. Then again I dunno if he dies his.. I dont see him often enough, but his beard isn't grey.. Just bits.. and im sure he is in his 60's..


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Thats what Im worried about.. you like have silver grey.. grey grey bluey grey.. and then the washed out look..
> 
> Dont think my dad is that grey either he was blonde like me till his late 30's and now has mousey brownish colour,.. Then again I dunno if he dies his.. I dont see him often enough, but his beard isn't grey.. Just bits.. and im sure he is in his 60's..


Think yourself lucky, my dad was grey all over at 18 :O


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah the jugs were ok.. but San Miguel.. Is no substitute for Carlsberg


San Miguel knocks spots of normal Carlsberg, but Carlsberg Export knocks spots off anything!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Horse and Hound said:


> San Miguel knocks spots of normal Carlsberg, but Carlsberg Export knocks spots off anything!


OOOOO I do like Export.. But it gets me in a right pickle.. Or rather immobile.. :lol: pound a bottle in my local.. i always say I can't have more than 6..  And then i have to stick to less volume.. :lol:

I wasn't keen on the San Miguel.. But aftr possibly the 60th pint.. It was probably not so bad..


----------



## snoopydo (Jan 19, 2010)

Chillinator said:


> This is me, the headphones are there because I do music re-mixing for acquaintances of mine...


I Describe someone earlier exactly the same as you look was that you or someone else Ill have a look.

***************************************************************************************
Originally Posted by critter 
Hi, Excellent!, I was thinking the same thing a little while ago, I have already built Mental pictures of some of the members on here (most are very flattering!) but I don't feel ready to divulge those thoughts lol, I wonder how people picture me??. wayne.

Mousy Brown Hair Trendy Style....Blueish Eyes......Around 5'8 ??

Sorry it was Criiter.....But my Description looks like You


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Can you see me with grey hair thats all I wana know.. :lol:
> 
> Will i go grey.. Im no spring chicken you know.. :lol:


The grey will creep up on you and you'll never know, then one day you'll wake up and :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:



momentofmadness said:


> Yeah the jugs were ok.. but San Miguel.. Is no substitute for Carlsberg :lol:


Carlsberg. :nono: you need carling cold, I would say carling premier but thats not made anymore, apparently you needed a proper landlord to be able to keep a decent pint.  So get thee sen a pint of carlsberg or start to discover some real ales, nice and refreshing and one hell of a kick to em too.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> OOOOO I do like Export.. But it gets me in a right pickle.. Or rather immobile.. :lol: pound a bottle in my local.. i always say I can't have more than 6..  And then i have to stick to less volume.. :lol:
> 
> I wasn't keen on the San Miguel.. But aftr possibly the 60th pint.. It was probably not so bad..


San Miguel on draft is beautiful.

Pub in Preston- Market Tavern serves Tiger on Tap. Its £3.20 a pint but god is it worth it!!

carling is gash, tastes like gnats piss!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bird said:


> The grey will creep up on you and you'll never know, then one day you'll wake up and :yikes: :yikes: :yikes:
> 
> Carlsberg. :nono: you need carling cold, I would say carling premier but thats not made anymore, apparently you needed a proper landlord to be able to keep a decent pint.  So get thee sen a pint of carlsberg or start to discover some real ales, nice and refreshing and one hell of a kick to em too.


I drink Carling too.. But there is a taste in carlsberg I like.. I have tried stella.. big no no.. And a few others.. But I can drink lots and lots of carlsberg and be ok..  :thumbsup:

I dont like them real ales..  I don't like wine or shorts either..  Just love me lager.. lager ..lager.. lager..


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> :001_huh: :001_huh: :001_huh:hope it wasnt me :skep:


Ooooo errrrr


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Haha My firsdt ever drink........



Special brew.. :lol: 

Then I tried Cider..was very sick.. then I used to drink labatts and moved onto Carlsberg.. been on it since..


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> I drink Carling too.. But there is a taste in carlsberg I like.. I have tried stella.. big no no.. And a few others.. But I can drink lots and lots of carlsberg and be ok..  :thumbsup:
> 
> I dont like them real ales..  I don't like wine or shorts either..  Just love me lager.. lager ..lager.. lager..


3 pints of stella I'm on my ass. tastes nice though

It has to be Carlsberg Export, normal Carling I'm not a major fan of. Do like the draft Tiger, its lovely. San Miguel is lovely, especially when you're sat outside in a beer garden in the sun!

Abroad I'm a fave of Efes!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Horse and Hound said:


> 3 pints of stella I'm on my ass. tastes nice though
> 
> It has to be Carlsberg Export, normal Carling I'm not a major fan of. Do like the draft Tiger, its lovely. San Miguel is lovely, especially when you're sat outside in a beer garden in the sun!
> 
> Abroad I'm a fave of Efes!


The San Miguel I was drinking..  I was sat in San Miguel in the sun..  Can't beat that.. :lol: in October as well.. Ner ner..


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> I drink Carling too.. But there is a taste in carlsberg I like.. I have tried stella.. big no no.. And a few others.. But I can drink lots and lots of carlsberg and be ok..  :thumbsup:
> 
> I dont like them real ales..  I don't like wine or shorts either..  Just love me lager.. lager ..lager.. lager..


Carlsberg has a funny taste to it, Stella on draught tastes soapy. You need to find a decent landlord for real ale, not just any old pub, theres a pub near to us that serves real ale, but I wouldnt have it from there. Seriously try some, start on the light beers, and then progress, I love a dark beer (but hate mild etc) called Old Tom. Its delicious, however it it 8%, its a drink to be savoured, not necked.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bird said:


> Carlsberg has a funny taste to it, Stella on draught tastes soapy. You need to find a decent landlord for real ale, not just any old pub, theres a pub near to us that serves real ale, but I wouldnt have it from there. Seriously try some, start on the light beers, and then progress, I love a dark beer (but hate mild etc) called Old Tom. Its delicious, however it it 8%, its a drink to be savoured, not necked.


I used to be a bar maid.. many years ago..  and I used to get a snippet of the real ales.. eeeeeeeeewwwww.. The smell knocks me.. I can't drink anything that smells funny.. :lol: And there used to be some cracking names for those real ales..


----------



## sarybeagle (Nov 4, 2009)

Chillinator said:


> I spy with my little eye, a fellow Macbook user! :w00t:


I'm afraid it's an iPad  :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> I'm afraid it's an iPad  :tongue_smilie:


Yay another iPad user I'm on my iPad right now. I have sometimes pictured members in my mind lol.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

paddyjulie- you are lovely...
bird..you too...
MoM..best ad of San miguel I ever saw..and here saw a lot!!

hawsport - just as i said...and the bloke who holds you ain't too bad...

bigdaddy..like dog like owner..bulldog really suits you



so as you were brave to do it...

so it is me..as it is.....but i have a younger , better version already!!!


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> paddyjulie- you are lovely...
> bird..you too...
> MoM..best ad of San miguel I ever saw..and here saw a lot!!
> 
> ...


why thank you :001_smile:


----------



## paddyjulie (May 9, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> paddyjulie- you are lovely...
> bird..you too...
> MoM..best ad of San miguel I ever saw..and here saw a lot!!
> 
> ...


Thankyou

and what a lovely picture..is that your daughter she is very very pretty


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cheekyscrip.. I dont knw I expected short brown hair.. 

Big daddy I kind of had that idea of you 

CPL.. Im still not sure. maybe brown hair shoulder length and slim..


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

sarybeagle said:


> I'm afraid it's an iPad  :tongue_smilie:


Whatever, same thing...  :lol:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

cheekyscrip said:


> paddyjulie- you are lovely...
> bird..you too...
> MoM..best ad of San miguel I ever saw..and here saw a lot!!
> 
> ...


Hi, only just found your post CS, nearly cricked my neck to look at your pic, lovely pic and I presume that's your little girl, you look a lot younger than I imagined  . wayne.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

critter said:


> Hi, only just found your post CS, nearly cricked my neck to look at your pic, lovely pic and I presume that's your little girl, you look a lot younger than I imagined  . wayne.


Wayne!!! i look quite old on that one!!!! you cheeky b*m...
this pretty one is my daughter...


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Cheekyscrip.. I dont knw I expected short brown hair..
> 
> Big daddy I kind of had that idea of you
> 
> CPL.. Im still not sure. maybe brown hair shoulder length and slim..


is that good or bad :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> is that good or bad :lol:


It doesn't make a difference to me.. Ive not cracked the accent yet though.. For some reason I haven't got one for you.. :lol:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> It doesn't make a difference to me.. Ive not cracked the accent yet though.. For some reason I haven't got one for you.. :lol:


dudley west midlands black country born and bred


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> dudley west midlands black country born and bred


Ive got it now ducky....  :lol; I have family from Tamworth.. i dont think they have as strong an accent as youwill have,... Although I could be wrong..


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Ive got it now ducky....  :lol; I have family from Tamworth.. i dont think they have as strong an accent as youwill have,... Although I could be wrong..


my accent is still very strong even thio im down in somerset now i dont want to loose it

its what makes me me :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> my accent is still very strong even thio im down in somerset now i dont want to loose it
> 
> its what makes me me :lol:


Well that was what was confusing me.. Cause I new you were from further up the country..

Now why do we say down south.. Is down south not higher than here?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well that was what was confusing me.. Cause I new you were from further up the country..
> 
> Now why do we say down south.. Is down south not higher than here?


to me south is any where below midlands and north any where above

but the oh is weird she will say are going down to see your dad ? but we need to go up :lol: as he lives in oldbury


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> to me south is any where below midlands and north any where above
> 
> but the oh is weird she will say are going down to see your dad ? but we need to go up :lol: as he lives in oldbury


But is it higher or lower.. We had this discussion in work the other night.. when the Luna moon was being discussed a woman said.. I can't understand why people say going down south.. When they are higher up than us.. Also I dont say Im going across to my dads.. :lol:


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

he is higher up the country in the midlands and we are futher down in somerset 

so i cant understand how she can say going down??:lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> he is higher up the country in the midlands and we are futher down in somerset
> 
> so i cant understand how she can say going down??:lol:


Well Im confused.. so is like London higher than say chester.. Higher as in level?


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Well Im confused.. so is like London higher than say chester.. Higher as in level?


duno now about higher in level

i look it at as if you have a map of the uk in front of up north at top south at the bottom so to me if we go from somerset to the midlands we are going up north

then when we come home we are going down south

im probley wrong:lol:

but it works in my head :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> duno now about higher in level
> 
> i look it at as if you have a map of the uk in front of up north at top south at the bottom so to me if we go from somerset to the midlands we are going up north
> 
> ...


Yeah I agree with that.. But obviously if its higher down south.. Then are we wrong?  Maybe I shall start a new thread.. :lol: for a geography lesson..


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Yeah I agree with that.. But obviously if its higher down south.. Then are we wrong?  Maybe I shall start a new thread.. :lol: for a geography lesson..


:lol: i bet im wrong :lol: im self taught never really went to school :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

bigdaddy said:


> :lol: i bet im wrong :lol: im self taught never really went to school :lol:


Well Later I may just put a thread up.. I know there are some very knowledgeable people on here.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

I've really enjoyed nebbing at all the pictures on this thread. 

I don't think I have mental images of people when they're on line but I guess if they have for example a Weimaraner on their profile, my mind allocates them with grey hair or with a Springer, the owners automatically have long brown hair if that makes sense.

Probably not, I've been putting off that phonecall to the men in white coats for a while. I think it's time. :lol:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> I've really enjoyed nebbing at all the pictures on this thread.
> 
> I don't think I have mental images of people when they're on line *but I guess if they have for example a Weimaraner on their profile, my mind allocates them with grey hair* or with a Springer, the owners automatically have long brown hair if that makes sense.
> 
> Probably not, I've been putting off that phonecall to the men in white coats for a while. I think it's time. :lol:


You're in trouble


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Snuggles said:


> I've really enjoyed nebbing at all the pictures on this thread.
> 
> I don't think I have mental images of people when they're on line but *I guess if they have for example a Weimaraner on their profile, my mind allocates them with grey hair *or with a Springer, the owners automatically have long brown hair if that makes sense.
> 
> Probably not, I've been putting off that phonecall to the men in white coats for a while. I think it's time. :lol:


My Gawd!!!!!  I haven't got grey hair!!!  Look back..


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Told you


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Snuggles said:


> I've really enjoyed nebbing at all the pictures on this thread.
> 
> I don't think I have mental images of people when they're on line but I guess if they have for example a Weimaraner on their profile, my mind allocates them with grey hair or with a Springer, the owners automatically have long brown hair if that makes sense.
> 
> Probably not, I've been putting off that phonecall to the men in white coats for a while. I think it's time. :lol:


you not alone...are you small, round, green-eyed with pointy ears? possibly white...(not a racist comment!) ?


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

hawksport said:


> You're in trouble


Eeeeek. :lol:



momentofmadness said:


> My Gawd!!!!!  I haven't got grey hair!!!  Look back..


You have lovely hair and look nothing like a Weimaraner. It is long though which I always imagine Weimeraner owners to have to match the dogs floppy lugs. :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Snuggles said:


> Eeeeek. :lol:
> 
> You have lovely hair and look nothing like a Weimaraner. It is long though which I always imagine Weimeraner owners to have to match the dogs floppy lugs. :lol:


Thank goodness you are on about the length of my hair to the dogs ears.. ;lol: I have very very tiny ears..  Can't get them blinking head phone things in them.. :lol: 
Im energetic like my dogs..


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> you not alone...are you small, round, green-eyed with pointy ears? possibly white...(not a racist comment!) ?


I'm not small, guess I'm pretty round in places, blue eyed, my ears are rounded and yep I'm white. You're half way there. :lol:


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

Loved reading this thread. Trying to gather the confidence to post a picture of my own!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

iheartsonic said:


> Loved reading this thread. Trying to gather the confidence to post a picture of my own!


Go on you know you want to..


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Go on you know you want to..


Meeeeeep 










Concentration Face!!!


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

iheartsonic said:


> Loved reading this thread. Trying to gather the confidence to post a picture of my own!


Do it, do it! 

I'm sitting here nebbing, I guess to be fair I ought to post one of me...

Taken just before Christmas in Dublin. The reindeers are an optional extra.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Snuggles said:


> Do it, do it!
> 
> I'm sitting here nebbing, I guess to be fair I ought to post one of me...
> 
> Taken just before Christmas in Dublin. The reindeers are an optional extra.


he,he...you look a bit like me (many years ago....)...


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

cheekyscrip said:


> he,he...you look a bit like me (many years ago....)...


Just had a scan back to find your photo and I'm sure it can't have been that many years ago. You don't look anywhere near old enough to justify 'many years'.


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

Love this thread.
A lot of the time I don't really imagine what members look like.
I'm just lucky if I get their gender right


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

I like this thread, great pics everybody. I haven't got the confidence to post one  but I do like nebbing!


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Can't believe my thread is still going 

Only fair for me to post my ugly mug so just taken this on my computer with Milly who was squiggling about.

So here I am and probably a lot older than some of you at 46


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> I like this thread, great pics everybody. I haven't got the confidence to post one  but I do like nebbing!


That's ok, I know exactly what you look like. 

You're quite a tall lady who is very athletic, with long red hair.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> An some hair..


I used to have hair


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Snuggles said:


> That's ok, I know exactly what you look like.
> 
> You're quite a tall lady who is very athletic, with long red hair.


Blimey - one of those is right actually! :thumbsup:


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> Blimey - one of those is right actually! :thumbsup:


I think i've seen a pic of you Kaz, you are very pretty 
Come on i will if you will lol


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Here is me on a rare (honest) night out.....and that was a before shot not after


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

hawksport said:


> I used to have hair


but decided against them...and just as well...


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> View attachment 61289
> 
> 
> From September last year. Although freely admit its not a good photo.


you look nothing like you in pictures :lol:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

iheartsonic said:


> Meeeeeep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm sure I've seen that photo on Britains Most Wanted, 



Cockerpoo lover said:


> Can't believe my thread is still going
> 
> Only fair for me to post my ugly mug so just taken this on my computer with Milly who was squiggling about.
> 
> So here I am and probably a lot older than some of you at *46*


Good thread, I think it's got life in it yet, your dog's got a better beard and moustache than me!, 46?, I can't even remember being 46 



Luvdogs said:


> Here is me on a rare (honest) night out.....and that was a before shot not after
> 
> You look absolutely pi, er happy in that pic . wayne.


----------



## woofwoo (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

critter said:


> Hi, I'm sure I've seen that photo on Britains Most Wanted,


SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  <-- They'll never find me behind my cool specs


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

This is a better one of me!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wow this topic as raced on to page 9 since i last looked


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Can't believe my thread is still going
> 
> Only fair for me to post my ugly mug so just taken this on my computer with Milly who was squiggling about.
> 
> So here I am and probably a lot older than some of you at 46


You have a cheeky glint.. :lol:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

woofwoo said:


> View attachment 61380


I expected blonde hair woofwoo..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

iheartsonic said:


> SHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!  <-- They'll never find me behind my cool specs


Are you another Hayley?? All the hayley's I know have fair hair..


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Snuggles said:


> I'm not small, guess I'm pretty round in places, blue eyed, my ears are rounded and yep I'm white. You're half way there. :lol:


*Yep....this has got to be you...*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

poohdog said:


> *Yep....this has got to be you...*


How cute..


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

Want one! they look so cuddley and warm and playful!


----------



## iheartsonic (Jan 17, 2011)

momentofmadness said:


> Are you another Hayley?? All the hayley's I know have fair hair..


I'm _supposed_ to be fair-haired, I dyed it red though which you can't see in this pic.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Here is me on a rare (honest) night out.....and that was a before shot not after


Aw v pretty young lady! 
I don't know how to put pictures in the actual text bit anyway they always come up as attachments when I do them. I've never learnt and I've been on the forum over two years!  There's no hope really!


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> Aw v pretty young lady!
> I don't know how to put pictures in the actual text bit anyway they always come up as attachments when I do them. I've never learnt and I've been on the forum over two years!  There's no hope really!


Are you on photobucket.. If you are is all you do is..

slide cursor over pic on your you want.. the share bit will come up click it.. A box comes up with the picture tiny in the corner of the box.
Click on get link code.. Then go down to IMG for bulletin boards & forums. Then iyou should see the full size link..  copy and paste onto here..


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

momentofmadness said:


> Are you on photobucket.. If you are is all you do is..
> 
> slide cursor over pic on your you want.. the share bit will come up click it.. A box comes up with the picture tiny in the corner of the box.
> Click on get link code.. Then go down to IMG for bulletin boards & forums. Then iyou should see the full size link..  copy and paste onto here..


Ooh I'm not on photobucket... Can it be done from Flickr do you know? Sorry to be a dumb ass


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> Ooh I'm not on photobucket... Can it be done from Flickr do you know? Sorry to be a dumb ass


Ya stumped me.. I haven't got flicker or what ever it is..


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> Ooh I'm not on photobucket... Can it be done from Flickr do you know? Sorry to be a dumb ass


I'm sure Flickr is the same thing just find the


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, me practicing archery, wayne.


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> Aw v pretty young lady!
> I don't know how to put pictures in the actual text bit anyway they always come up as attachments when I do them. I've never learnt and I've been on the forum over two years!  There's no hope really!


Come on Kaz you can do it! 

I can do young  34 in July


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Loving this thread. Just read all the way through with a cup of tea :thumbup:


Weird how you get the pic in your head of members......some turn out more or 

less the same others.........well toatally different.

So go on what do you think I look like. (don't worry I'm thick-skinned so can take the harse :cryin:  )


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Loving this thread. Just read all the way through with a cup of tea :thumbup:
> 
> Weird how you get the pic in your head of members......some turn out more or
> 
> ...


Hi, Mid 20s, dark medium length hair, slim, about 5' 4" tall, attractive, brown eyes, How did I do? wayne.


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

deb53 said:


> Loving this thread. Just read all the way through with a cup of tea :thumbup:
> 
> Weird how you get the pic in your head of members......some turn out more or
> 
> ...


I would say very fashionable, long blonde hair, kind of tall?


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

critter said:


> Hi, Mid 20s, dark medium length hair, slim, about 5' 4" tall, attractive, brown eyes, How did I do? wayne.


I love you :001_wub: I love you :001_wub: I love you :001_wub: 

You got the dark hair right


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> This is a better one of me!


Hi, Lovely picture, much better than your sig, you've got lovely eyes, very nice. wayne.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> I would say very fashionable, long blonde hair, kind of tall?


Me thinking I like this  :thumbup: Keep them coming :laugh::thumbup1:


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

bigdaddy said:


> thought i may aswell join in
> 
> tis me and my late bulldog


Hi, I imagined you much much bigger than that BD, love the (sadly) late Bulldog. wayne.


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

critter said:


> Hi, I imagined you much much bigger than that BD, love the (sadly) late Bulldog. wayne.


nah he aint big lol just he likes that name lmao
i feel left out no one has commented on my pic lol


----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

critter said:


> Hi, I imagined you much much bigger than that BD, love the (sadly) late Bulldog. wayne.


:lol: im 6ft 2 so still big i used to be bigger than but lost the weight 
have always gone as bigdaddy:lol:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

critter said:


> Hi, me practicing archery, wayne.


it is impossible to see the face!!! BIGGER pleease!!!!!....

nice bow (and stern...).....


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Can't believe my thread is still going
> 
> Only fair for me to post my ugly mug so just taken this on my computer with Milly who was squiggling about.
> 
> So here I am and probably a lot older than some of you at 46


You are just like your dog...!!!...sweet, cuddly and friendly looking...

and we both deserve a pat on the back..cos we are brave to show our mugs when we are in our forties!!!..on casual snapshots...

your thread got thousnads views!!!!..and still going strong!!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

nikki2009 said:


> nah he aint big lol just he likes that name lmao
> i feel left out no one has commented on my pic lol


But you you look like you!! in avatar...and it actually suits yoyu!!!

nearly noone commented mine...but that was just tact and kindness:lol::tongue:


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> You are just like your dog...!!!...sweet, cuddly and friendly looking...
> 
> and we both deserve a pat on the back..cos we are brave to show our mugs when we are in our forties!!!..on casual snapshots...
> 
> your thread got thousnads views!!!!..and still going strong!!!


Yeah all these posting in their teens and twenties makes you feel old 

Now you are being nice 'cuddly' you mean fat :lol::lol:

Didn't see your mug shot so off to have a nosey........


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> paddyjulie- you are lovely...
> bird..you too...
> MoM..best ad of San miguel I ever saw..and here saw a lot!!
> 
> ...


Found ya!!!

You look great and what a pretty daughter too :001_smile:


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Cockerpoo lover said:


> Yeah all these posting in their teens and twenties makes you feel old
> 
> Now you are being nice 'cuddly' you mean fat :lol::lol:
> 
> Didn't see your mug shot so off to have a nosey........


no way your dog is fat!!!!...but is cuddly......cs goes:cryin::cryin::cryin:..did not mean to be mean..(and ungrammatical..see..what you've done!!!)...


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> no way your dog is fat!!!!...but is cuddly......cs goes:cryin::cryin::cryin:..did not mean to be mean..(and ungrammatical..see..what you've done!!!)...


Your living up to your name then and being cheeky


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Luvdogs said:


> Come on Kaz you can do it!
> 
> I can do young  34 in July


I am 35 in August gawd help me!! Ok you've set a precedent now Luvdogs so here goes 

Here's me with a friend (me right) although my hair is a much different red now as in the second pic.

Really nice to see everyones faces :smile: you're all PYT's (pretty young things)


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Heres me, do I look like you imagined?


Wow, your back is much younger than I thought it'd be



kaz_f said:


> I am 35 in August gawd help me!! Ok you've set a precedent now Luvdogs so here goes
> 
> Here's me with a friend (me right) although my hair is a much different red now as in the second pic.
> 
> Really nice to see everyones faces :smile: you're all PYT's (pretty young things)


you're purty too
I won't post a pic, those on here who are friends of mine on Facebook will vouch for how much of a munter I am


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> I am 35 in August gawd help me!! Ok you've set a precedent now Luvdogs so here goes
> 
> Here's me with a friend (me right) although my hair is a much different red now as in the second pic.
> 
> Really nice to see everyones faces :smile: you're all PYT's (pretty young things)


LOVE your hair


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

kaz_f said:


> I am 35 in August gawd help me!! Ok you've set a precedent now Luvdogs so here goes
> 
> Here's me with a friend (me right) although my hair is a much different red now as in the second pic.
> 
> Really nice to see everyones faces :smile: you're all PYT's (pretty young things)


very preety and sooo uncannily like your dog!!!!! for me..you are the winner of_ like dog like owner _competition!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

cheekyscrip said:


> But you you look like you!! in avatar...and it actually suits yoyu!!!
> 
> nearly noone commented mine...but that was just tact and kindness:lol::tongue:


I didn't see yours  *goes off to look*

Em
xx


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Just caught up with ths huge thread. Great to see everyone!


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Wow, your back is much younger than I thought it'd be
> 
> you're purty too
> I won't post a pic, those on here who are friends of mine on Facebook will vouch for how much of a munter I am


I met someone last week pretending to be you. She was no munter though


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> I am 35 in August gawd help me!! Ok you've set a precedent now Luvdogs so here goes
> 
> Here's me with a friend (me right) although my hair is a much different red now as in the second pic.
> 
> Really nice to see everyones faces :smile: you're all PYT's (pretty young things)


Check you out  love the hair!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

hawksport said:


> I met someone last week pretending to be you. She was no munter though


Where is this imposter, I'll have her guts for garters:nono:
:lol:


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> you're purty too
> I won't post a pic, those on here who are friends of mine on Facebook will vouch for how much of a munter I am


Thanks hun, and MUTER! no way! I bet you are not - get posting 



JJAK said:


> LOVE your hair


Thanks hun, it's a constant job though it fades like mad



cheekyscrip said:


> very preety and sooo uncannily like your dog!!!!! for me..you are the winner of_ like dog like owner _competition!!!!


Thanks, hey what do I win?! :smile: My hair used to be the exact same colour as his though so I had to change it - people might have thought it was done on purpose lol!  (t'wasn't at all)



Luvdogs said:


> Check you out  love the hair!


Thank you!


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

poohdog said:


> *Yep....this has got to be you...*


I might pinch that for my avatar. :lol: It really made me smile. I'm no where near as cute but it fits the discription perfectly. :thumbup:



cheekyscrip said:


> nearly noone commented mine...but that was just tact and kindness:lol::tongue:


Not tact missus, I'd got you down as been in your 30's from your picture which isn't many years on me.


----------



## Snuggles (Nov 17, 2008)

kaz_f said:


> I am 35 in August gawd help me!! Ok you've set a precedent now Luvdogs so here goes
> 
> Here's me with a friend (me right) although my hair is a much different red now as in the second pic.
> 
> Really nice to see everyones faces :smile: you're all PYT's (pretty young things)


You're just how I imagined you to look and very pretty. Yay, my crystal ball is working. :lol:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow its strange how different some people look to what you expect  
A lot of people much older or younger than I expected.
Cracking looking bunch though I must say 

Well here's a quick one of me and my little man


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Judging by the amount a people that have just been to look at your album you have some admirers 
Yes I can see what you are all doing, even the invisible ones


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

hawksport said:


> Judging by the amount a people that have just been to look at your album you have some admirers
> *Yes I can see what you are all doing, even the invisible ones[/QUOTE*]
> 
> Hi,  I didn't know that!! Creepy!. wayne.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

critter said:


> hawksport said:
> 
> 
> > Judging by the amount a people that have just been to look at your album you have some admirers
> ...


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

momentofmadness said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> > Hey wayne.. how *bum* your up so late.. x
> ...


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Wow its strange how different some people look to what you expect
> A lot of people much older or younger than I expected.
> Cracking looking bunch though I must say
> 
> Well here's a quick one of me and my little man


Hi, very nice, lovely pic. wayne.


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, I didn't realise what a good looking bunch of gals we've got on Pet Forums. wayne.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

critter said:


> Hi, I didn't realise what a good looking bunch of gals we've got on Pet Forums. wayne.


and not only gals....!!!!!

what about the PETS abd other critters?


----------



## bird (Apr 2, 2009)

metame said:


> you look nothing like you in pictures :lol:


Thats coz I is unphotogenic.


----------



## metame (Sep 25, 2009)

bird said:


> Thats coz I is unphotogenic.


nah
unphotogenic people normally come out ugly in photos
you just look different


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*I can't put a picture up of me as the camera breaks every time i try and get one. Besides i did put one up yonks ago.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *I can't put a picture up of me as the camera breaks every time i try and get one. Besides i did put one up yonks ago.*


Yes but i never saw it, so you will need to do it again!!!!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

KathrynH said:


> Yes but i never saw it, so you will need to do it again!!!!


*Haha trust me you didn't miss much.*


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2011)

JANICE199 said:


> *Haha trust me you didn't miss much.*


aww i bet i did!!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

KathrynH said:


> aww i bet i did!!


I want to see you too...cnt live anymore with that image of you..ginger..pointy ears....white fangs...(will not tell anybody, promise)


----------

